# 4* Tokyo Hilton - $2-$3/night!!



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

Got this on a fare alert. I just tried it for Easter weekend and the prices are still showing up.

The Hilton Tokyo is offering rooms for only $2/night (and $3/night for executive level rooms which include breakfast). This offer appears to be valid at least through August 2006, and should work for all dates where the hotel is not sold out. In order to book this rate, go to Booking Buddy, click "Hotel", enter "Tokyo" as the city, and "Hilton Tokyo" as the hotel name, then search Expedia, and sort the results by price.

Maybe we could have a TUG get together in Tokyo!


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

The Tokyo rate is gone but Osaka is still available.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 5, 2005)

Ca you find an airfare to match?


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

Kay H said:
			
		

> Ca you find an airfare to match?



Don't I wish! Want to go for a long weekend?


----------



## Flo (Nov 5, 2005)

*going to Tokyo*

We consider ourselves super lucky to have found this information! We are already scheduled to visit our son who lives in Tokyo in early Dec. He had booked a room at a Hyatt for about $300/night and now the whole hotel stay will cost us $14 in a Hilton.
Due to the time difference, we haven't been able to tell him, we're hoping this hotel isn't too far from where he lives in Roppongi.
Anyone know how  far Roppongi is from Shinjuko?


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

You're the second Tugger I know of to take advantage of this offer. Terrific!
You can follow this thread on FlyerTalk to see if the deal gets honored or not:

www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=490057&referrerid=6019


----------



## camachinist (Nov 5, 2005)

Got three weekends during "triple mile March" next year. We'll see if this sticks. Expedia is well-known for backing out. Since the deal wasn't on Travelocity, I'm thinking it wasn't a Hilton issue.

At any rate, I'm seeing W fares (3 day) SFO-KIX for 715 on UA. A little cheaper to NRT, but then there's the train to deal with. I'll pull the trigger at 600. With no add-on segments, EQM's will be 5398 each way. With the promo and 1P bonus, RDM's will be 43184. East-Coaster's likely can do better, cents/mile-wise.

Good luck!

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

Pat, what do you mean by "3 day" fares? Is that the minimum stay?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 5, 2005)

camachinist said:
			
		

> With no add-on segments, EQM's will be 5398 each way. With the promo and 1P bonus, RDM's will be 43184.



How do you get to 43,184? I get 21,592 - base miles plus 1P bonus.

I'm apparently missing something. The only current promo I'm aware of is the double EQM opportunity (for a fee), which doesn't affect RDMs.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 5, 2005)

W fare has three day minimum as measured from departure date/time

RDM's are determined by base miles plus 1p bonus plus 2x base for triple mile "elite choice" promo, which I qualify for. I imagine those posting here who are UA elites do as well. IIRC, it's 125K EQM's for 1K's... so total would equal 4x base r/t RDM's

link

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

I won't qualify for the choice bonus unless I do a long mileage run. If I did, a trip to KIX in March would get me almost 64,000 miles. Hmmmm, maybe it's worth it!


----------



## Dave M (Nov 5, 2005)

Ah....  My goof.

I missed that you were planning March travel and taking advantage of the March triple miles option. I was thinking "current" travel.

I'm planning a Singapore run in March for the same triple miles for a total of 4x.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 5, 2005)

Pat H said:
			
		

> I won't qualify for the choice bonus unless I do a long mileage run. If I did, a trip to KIX in March would get me almost 64,000 miles. Hmmmm, maybe it's worth it!


 Where are you, EQM-wise? By long, do you mean overseas?

The only rub with the 2xEQM promo is that they don't post until 12/31, so qualifying has to be by BIS, VISA promo EQM's or UA tix purchases. 

Have to give UA credit for really rolling out the incentives. I pro-actively booked my MR's once yogi started feeding us advance info on the promos in September. Still was able to get in on the 150-180 transcon deals, which mostly are gone, although I saw some at 165, ex-PHX a couple days ago.

If you're interested, let me know what you need.

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Where are you, EQM-wise? By long, do you mean overseas?
> 
> The only rub with the 2xEQM promo is that they don't post until 12/31, so qualifying has to be by BIS, VISA promo EQM's or UA tix purchases.
> 
> ...



I'll be at 57,889 on 12/31. Do you do all these trips in coach?


----------



## camachinist (Nov 5, 2005)

Pat H said:
			
		

> I'll be at 57,889 on 12/31. Do you do all these trips in coach?


 Some in F, some in coach. Last trip was in Y (SFO-BDL last weekend). Depends on the upgrade fairy. H-fare for SFO-KIX was 1144 for 3 day. Since I'm not 1K, I don't have SWU's (yet  ), but I do have miles. I've done 17 hours in Y (JFK-JNB) and it wasn't fun, but I survived it.

Working on a nice F trip to Oz on UA, NZ or SQ for the Mrs. and myself. 

I should be at a tick over 54K by 12/31. 42K BIS. 37001 currently. Nice move from historical GM. I can thank you, Dave and FT for that. What fun 

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2005)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Nice move from historical GM. I can thank you, Dave and FT for that. What fun
> 
> Pat



Me?? I wish I could take advantage of more of these deals. Need to retire first.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't be surprised if the hotel chain won't honor the rate.  Somewhere in the online info it says errors in rates can be corrected, and those rates will NOT be honored.

Happened with other web posted rates before.  Just to say you were warned.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 6, 2005)

Sandy Lovell said:
			
		

> Don't be surprised if the hotel chain won't honor the rate.  Somewhere in the online info it says errors in rates can be corrected, and those rates will NOT be honored.
> 
> Happened with other web posted rates before.  Just to say you were warned.


 Heh...considering the "risk", I'm hearing someone wished they had been in on it 

You need to spend more time on FT. More often than not, the rates/fares are honored, with some stipulations. FT was instrumental in the effecting of travelocity's online guarantee.

Who knows, I might throw some business Hilton's way as a result. Expedia too.

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Nov 6, 2005)

There have already been several reports of people getting replies from Expedia that the rates WILL be honored. Expedia will be paying Hilton the correct amount but the people who booked reservations will not be penalized.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 6, 2005)

Pat H said:
			
		

> There have already been several reports of people getting replies from Expedia that the rates WILL be honored. Expedia will be paying Hilton the correct amount but the people who booked reservations will not be penalized.


 Hope you're right, Pat. Guess I'll have to learn a little Japanese 

I'm still leary of their CSR's spinning a positive web to keep folks placated until they make a real decision. I'll just sit back and wait. I've got plenty of time 

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Nov 6, 2005)

One of the posters on FT said that he called the hotel. He spoke to them in Japanese so there would be no misunderstanding and the hotel told him that it didn't matter what he paid since they get paid by Expedia. They confirmed that he did have a reservation.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 7, 2005)

Well yes, I guess I did not read very well, it was Expedia that was offering the price, not Hilton directly.

Last year on FT when the Sheraton Bora Bora Nui missed a 0 on the sheraton's website, they would NOT honor the rate.  But that was the hotel directly and not expedia selling it.

Different situation.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like Expedia is now sending cancellation notices. Even those people who had previously received emails saying the reservations would be honored are getting cancelled. Haven't received mine yet. Expedia is going to get a lot of bad publicity from this.


----------



## Flo (Nov 10, 2005)

I got a cancellation email from Expedia tonight and  just spent a long time speaking with a supervisor. I was irate and insistent that this was totally wrong of them to cancel as I had confirmation numbers from both Expedia and Hilton. They are "looking into the matter".
I don't have much hope that it will be resolved in my favor but we'll see.......


----------



## Pat H (Nov 10, 2005)

I apologize to those of you who booked this deal and are now out plane fare or vacation time due to Expedia's cancellation of the fares. I did book a few days but did not get my air. I got my cancellation notice this morning. Sure makes one hesitant to post these deals in the future.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 10, 2005)

Sandy Lovell said:
			
		

> Don't be surprised if the hotel chain won't honor the rate.  Somewhere in the online info it says errors in rates can be corrected, and those rates will NOT be honored.
> 
> Happened with other web posted rates before.  Just to say you were warned.



Hate to say it, but I told you so.  They have a way out of a error in loading a rate.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 10, 2005)

Sandy Lovell said:
			
		

> Hate to say it, but I told you so.  They have a way out of a error in loading a rate.


 Unfortunately, you haven't been following closely. There are dozens of reservations which are being honored (at the minimum), and there's a group of us working with the press to put pressure on the companies regarding the rest. Those of us who are shareholders, I am enouraging to contact investor relations with our concerns.

IIRC, there are currently two FT'ers in Japan on this deal. Considering FT is only the tip of the iceberg, I trust there are many more.

We're learning a lot about Hilton (Itl.) and Expedia from this. That's good, IMO.

Pat


----------



## glenn1000 (Nov 10, 2005)

The problem with this situation is that Expedia confirmed the reservations at these very low rates, sent e-mails out acknowleding that the rates were incorrect but that they would honor them as long as no changes were made to the itinerary, then more than five days later made a blanket cancellation. By that time, I had booked airline tickets and requested and received a week of unpaid vacation. Not to mention I felt that I had read enough Expedia e-mails (I counted at least nine separate "we will honor our rates" posted on the Flyer Talk thread) to be able to tell my teenage son that we were going to Tokyo together. If Expedia had cancelled within 1-2 days I would have understood and I would not have made plans.

Pat- it was a great post and no matter what happens it was very nice of you to bring this to the attention of Tuggers!


----------



## Pat H (Nov 11, 2005)

Glenn, I read on FlyerTalk that Expedia is now reconfirming reservations for people who called or emailed and got assurance that their reservations were good or already got their flights before the cancellations were sent out. It might be worth a phone call to Expedia.

Pat, were your reservations cancelled?


----------



## Pat H (Nov 11, 2005)

This saga just goes on and on. Now Expedia is telling people that ALL reservations are cancelled with no exceptions. You would think they could get their act straight.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, they were, in the first round. I've been in on other deals and kept and continue to keep quiet. There's a time and a place to move and that old adage about preparation and opportunity plays well here.

Pat



> Pat, were your reservations cancelled?


----------



## Dani (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

  This must have caused quite a ruckus.  The following story about this deal was a featured story on my AOL homepage tonight:

http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20051112155909990007

  It seems that they are honoring some that are for this month, and are giving others a "$250 coupon for a package trip to Japan."  Do they mean $250 total for a trip to Japan?  If so...not bad for people who booked this deal.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 12, 2005)

Dani said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This must have caused quite a ruckus.  The following story about this deal was a featured story on my AOL homepage tonight:
> 
> ...



The $250 is only good on a *package* deal and must be booked by 12/31/05. For most people who booked the $3 room it's a useless coupon


----------



## Dani (Nov 13, 2005)

I see Pat...silly me.  I thought that they were giving an entire package to people for $250 and not discounting a package by $250.


----------

